# Ten Gallon Planted Terrarium Journal



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This summer I planted some aquarium plants in dirt and let them grow in an emerged state. They grew so well I have decided to start an indoor terrarium in a 10 gallon tank to grow emergent aquarium plants. I put in an inch of potting soil, and soaked it with water. The canopy contains two 90 watt LED bulbs.There is a sheet of glass between the lights and the aquarium. I've planted a few springs of Hygro, some Japanese Clover, a small Pothos, and a Shamrock type houseplant which I don't know the name of. I plan to add various other aquarium plants in the next few months. Here's a picture of the terrarium. I will post more pictures every month or so.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like an interesting project. Looking forward to updates.
Your ‘house plant’ is oxalis triangularis. Not sure if it will appreciate very wet soil all the time


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, the Oxalis was put in at someone else's request. I figured it might not do well. It gets too big anyway.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

November 4: I planted 3 stems of Hairgrass, a Java Fern plantlet, a few more stems of Hygro, and a vine I took from outside. I don't know what it is, but it seems to be doing well, sending up a few new shoots. My guess is it will not like the soggy soil over the long run.

The Hygro is growing slower than it did outside in the summer, but seems to be healthy. Several more steps were added. The Hairgrass doesn't look good. The ends are going brown. Perhaps the new shoots will fare better. The Japanese Clover is growing fast, and seems to be doing very well. I transplanted the Oxalis into a rock shaped pot, but the leaves are now beginning to die. It may possibly send up new shoots. Some seeds I bought off eBay, which are supposed to be aquarium plants, have been planted in the front left corner. They just look like grass so far but they might grow into something interesting.

In the left back corner you can see a glass cube with water. It has a misting disc, which creates fog when plugged in. The fog over spills the container and waters the terrarium. I run it once or twice a week for half an hour. It sends the humidity up from 60% to 70%.

I'm still trying to get hold of some Ludwigia repens, but no luck. I will also like to try some Brazilian Pennywort and maybe some Java moss.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, Tom. I’m interested in seeing this grow in!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

